# Hymer 660s oil change



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello folks.

Getting ready for a home service on my '86 Hymer 660s. Can anyone tell me the best type of oil to use, and what oil capacity the 3ltr Merc engine has? I'm hoping I will be able to pick up a suitable filter from my local auto shop as well?

I guess I should keep a look out for a manual...anyone any ideas about where I could begin to find one?

Sorry for all the newbie questions, and thanks for any advice.

Andy and Em.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Its the questions you don't ask that need apologies.
Sorry I am not a Merc person and that tonight many are watching tv.
So welcome and Bump!


Alan


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Buy an OE filter from Mercedes (not as expensive as you think) or failing that the Mann filters (sold in many parts outlets and online) are good quality too. 

I use a semi synthetic 10W - 40 diesel oil as a good all round engine oil for this engine. In the main I buy Shell or Total or similar.

We do have an original handbook for our 1992 Hymer S670 with the 3.0 engine, if you need capacities I'll go to the MH and find that out for you.

Last. When we first got our S670 it was more sluggish than I thought it would be. Tried using only Premium makers super fuels (as in not supermarket) and on the 2nd tank full had a dramatic performance increase and quite a bit better economy.


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Great...cheers. I haven't driven the van since driving it home so once it's serviced I'll try different fuels as you suggest.

I found a filter in my local motor factors for a tenner, but if you wouldn't mind checking oil capacity for me too, that would be great.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try putting a bottle of this into (half empty) fuel tank . . It'll work wonders, i use it once a year & can actually feel the difference in engine power.
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php?id=51/Advanced_Formula_Diesel_Treatment

http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php?id=62/Diesel_Turbo_Cleaner


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Bonafide said:


> Great...cheers. I haven't driven the van since driving it home so once it's serviced I'll try different fuels as you suggest.
> 
> I found a filter in my local motor factors for a tenner, but if you wouldn't mind checking oil capacity for me too, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again for the tips.


The engine oil capacity is 7.5L, the manual gearbox is 2.3L + 0.5L if a PTO is fitted. The rear axle is 1.8L

As you have just got the MH it may be best to change the two fuel filters as well. There's a Pre-Filter I think close to the gearbox in the fuel line and the main one under the bonnet.

I found my handbook online via ebay, there are plenty in Germany too but in German...

I think what you paid for your oil filter is about the Mercedes price, but I bought mine in France so maybe not in the UK?

Hope this helps


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers. Having looked at things a little closer, I'm non-plussed about how the hell to get at the oil filter! Any tips?


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorted! I was looking at the fuel filter. Oil filter is underneath.


----------

